# Limes berechnen (Logarithmusfunktionen)



## c¥e (19. Dezember 2001)

Ich wusst nich ganz wo ich hier im Forum fragen sollte, aber
da ich der meinung bin, dass programmierer in C / c++ die meisten
mathematischen kenntnisse aufweisen went ich mich ma hierher ..
(solangs keiner umstellt *g*)

Mein problem heißt : Limes !!!
Genauer gesagt .. oder gefragt : wie berechnet man das ?
Ich habs zwar von einigen mehr oder weniger erläutert bekommen, aber die wissen auch ncih 100%ig wie man drauf kommt .. wär nett wenn mir das einer mit skill erläutern kann .. vielleicht noch mit bsps und/oder Logarithmusfunktion oder so ..

thx im vorraus .. c¥e


----------



## sven_raven (20. Dezember 2001)

öhm vielleicht erläuterst du ma ein bissl genauer was dein problem ist?
Denn was hat denn der Limes (Grenzwert) mit Logarithmusfunktionen zu tun? Willst du wissen wie man ne Ableitung mit Hilfe der Tangentensteigung berechnet?? Oder was genau?


----------



## Thomas Kuse (21. Dezember 2001)

genau....musst uns schon sagen, was man als gleichung oder so vorgesetzt bekommt, dann kriegen wir das schon hin.

die verschiedenen näherungsverfahren (newton..) kann man da glaub ich kombinieren. aber wie gesagt was liegt vor, wo der grenzwert zu berechnen ist.

btw es gibt auch funktionen die haben einen unterschiedlichen rechts- bzw. linksseitigen grenzwert. dann noch verschiedene grenzwerte gegen - und + unendlich..von daher kann man da nich so einfach eine "allgemeine" lösung finden, allein schon durch die fallunterscheidungen bei potenz-funktionen.

also gib 3 beispiele an und dann die lösungen die du rausbekommen willst.


----------



## c¥e (27. Dezember 2001)

k, mal was einfaches :
1.) lim -10k + k^2 / k^2 ergebniss = 1
2.) lim 8k^2 -4k +5 / -2k^2-k+4 ergebniss = -4
3.) lim 10/k
(k=unendlich)
('/' is immer der bruchstrich .. logen)

tja .. ich seh da nich durch, wie die auf die ergebnisse kommen ..
nen kumbel hat mir gesagt, das man das mit wegstreichen und die die
kein k haben oder so weglassen soll und so machen muss(was ich aber
anhand der doch etwas unübertrefflichen erklährung nicht so recht
verstanden hab ..) gibts da irgentwie ne formel dafür ?
oder wo finde ich da paar texte die ich mir durchlesen kann ?


----------



## Thomas Kuse (27. Dezember 2001)

du musst dir das nur mal logisch durchdenken:

*k geht immer gegen unendlich* das ist dein einziger anhaltspunkt!!

nun hast du hier ja auch formeln angegeben bei denen im zähler UND im nenner k vorkommt (ausser bei 4. dort ist k nur im nenner und dort ist der grenzwert *0* und nicht unendlich!!)

in solchen formeln geht es nun darum k soweit aus der formel hinauszubekommen, so dass man im nenner oder im zähler nur noch konstanten (also 1,2,3..) hat. also sucht man sich aus der gleichung die höchste potenz heraus.

beispiel 1:
*lim (8k²-4k+5)/(-2k²-k+4)*

im zähler und nenner ist die HÖCHSTE POTENZ k²

wenn man nun die höchste potenz hat dividiert man den nenner und den zähler durch diese potenz. im matheunterricht heisst das auch *ausklammern*!

beispiel 2:
*lim k²(8-(4/k)+(5/k²))/k²(-2-(1/k)+(4/k²))*

da nun im nenner und im zähler *k² VOR DER KLAMMER* auftaucht kann man dies ja auch kürzen!

beispiel 3:
*lim 8-(4/k)+(5/k²)/-2-(1/k)+(4/k²)*

die limes berechnung erfolgt durch grenzwert-berechnung JEDES EINZELNEN faktoren!

da ja nun die ganzen x/k oder x/k² faktoren in der gleichung sind, kann man diese nun alle durch 0 ersetzen, denn 4/unendlich sind 0 und auch 4/unendlich² sind 0

beispiel 4:

*lim 8-0+0/-2-0+0*

das ergibt dann wohl -4

########################

tja das war die limes berechnung. ausführlicher und detaillierter wirst du das in keinem lehrbuch finden. wenn du's jetzt nich kapiert hast (Was ich nich hoffe) dann setz dich aufn hosen-boden und büffel dat. das is das einfachste der welt und das begleitet dich bis in das tiefste studium hinein (glaub mir ich weiss wovon ich spreche)


----------



## c¥e (28. Dezember 2001)

Stimmt, in Lehrbüchern is das immer sone sache,
eigentlich hatt ich sonst keine Probleme, aber
das das keiner von uns wusste hab ich mich mal
hier her gewandt, mit erfolg ! Wir habens das
Thema zwar abgeschlossen und jedem ist es egal,
aber ich glaub auch, dass das noch eimal was
Wert sein wird ..

Ich habs jetze auch gerallt, war mir sonst
eher schleierhaft, muss sagen, erste klasse
erläutert ! Ob das das einfachste der Welt
ist will ich weder bestreiten, noch mich dem
anschließen, wohl eher eine Erfahrungssache ..
Büffeln werd ich das sowieso (wenn ich einmal
mein inneren Schweinehund überwinde ..) denn
nur Übung macht den Meister !?

PS. :

 Was hast du studiert ?
 Und was machst du jetze ?

 Thx cYe


----------



## Thomas Kuse (28. Dezember 2001)

also erstmal studiere ich grad informatik (noch 1. semester) da is mir mein mathe-abi in ner matheklasse ziemlich wertvoll geworden.

grenzwert-berechnungen brauchst du für Analysis. stetigkeit, polstellen, verhalten im unendlichen.... von daher is das gar nich schlecht sich damit auszukennen.
ausserdem gibts da einige nette beweise 

z.b. den grenzwert von (1+1/n)² . das is ein netter beweis, dass der grenzwert gegen die eulersche zahl geht


----------



## c¥e (28. Dezember 2001)

Nett, bin auch Student ..
Verhalten im u-/endlichen etc. hatten wir schon
angeschnitten, aber das wird noch einmal ausgeprägter
behandelt .. bis dahin kann ich's aus dem FF .. ;P

Polstellen kommen auch noch, Analysis .. öhm .. kA

Kennste gute Seiten, wo man sich Material dazu besorgen kann ?


----------



## Thomas Kuse (28. Dezember 2001)

mhh nö sorry... mein mathehefter


----------



## sven_raven (28. Dezember 2001)

also du studierst mathe?
also öhm das darfste mir jetzt nicht übel nehmen aber mich wunderts dass du von sowas nicht so die peilung bisher hattest... weil das lernen wir sogar schon im mathe LK... analysis usw.
PS: Differenzieren suckz ^^


----------



## c¥e (28. Dezember 2001)

Ne, ich studiere Info (klar fast mathe)
irgentwie haste dich früher so durchgemogelt ..
hab ich wo grad net uffgepasst, nuja ..
so wies in meim buch geschrieben steht versteht
das keiner (wie erwähnt, gibt wenig die ich kenne
die sowas birngen ..)
PS.: Differenzieren war doch gar nich so schlimm !
.. wie war das noch gleich ? *g*


----------



## sven_raven (28. Dezember 2001)

hier ma ein beispiel 
(ich meinte übrigens integralrechung, nicht differentialrechnung) 

Intervall von *a* bis *x* (t^2)dt = ((x^3)/3)-((a^3)/3)


----------



## Thomas Kuse (28. Dezember 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von |®/\vEñ| _
> *hier ma ein beispiel
> (ich meinte übrigens integralrechung, nicht differentialrechnung)
> 
> Intervall von a bis x (t^2)dt = ((x^3)/3)-((a^3)/3) *



wow  bin stolz auf euch *lol*

btw was hat das eigentlich in c++ zu suchen?....mhh aber wohin


----------



## Xeragon (28. Dezember 2001)

*OT*

OT:
Wie wärs mit einem Algorithmen & Mathematik-Board unter "Programming-Platform", das sprachunabhängige (mathematische) Probleme behandelt?


----------



## Thomas Kuse (28. Dezember 2001)

schon vorgeschlagen


----------



## c¥e (29. Dezember 2001)

Tja, wusst wie ihr jetze auch nich wohin damit ..
c++ schien mir da am logischsten .. C++ler haben
doch die meiste Ahnung  !

Neues Board ?! .. kA, gehen hier so viel anfragen ein ?
(ich würds aber nich schlecht finden ..)


----------

